# Red line v wing foot tires



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Been looking for a price on wing foot tires for my 68, can't find a price on the net. has any one bought some recently? my rear tires keep wearing out for some reason. Are red lines "more Correct"?
thanks
Dean


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Wingfoots??? Goodyear has reintroduced the Wingfoot for performance passenger car use??? On your '68, is it running 15" wheels? 

Ran 255/60R15 & finally 265/60R15's Wingfoots (on the back) on 8" wheels on my '80 T/A in the early 80's. Autocrossed and streetraced on them. Nice sticky tire, but DOT rating was only 160. rotating the 255's, and breaking them down and remounting them to other side, I'd get about 6000 miles on a set. 

Love to hear more if Wingfoots are being reintroduced as a performance street tire!


----------

